# Coriander



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

I love to cook with coriander but have found it difficult to buy in Spain. I've tried growing with no success. It seems to shoot and turn to seed in no time. If anyone has successfully grown it could you please give me some tips.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

PaulR said:


> I love to cook with coriander but have found it difficult to buy in Spain. I've tried growing with no success. It seems to shoot and turn to seed in no time. If anyone has successfully grown it could you please give me some tips.



Cant give you tips on growing cilantro but Mercadonna in Oliva & Carrefour in Gandia sell it


----------



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Cant give you tips on growing cilantro but Mercadonna in Oliva & Carrefour in Gandia sell it


Yes I've found it in one of the local supermarkets but in very small quantities and quite expensive. I wonder where the Indian restaurants get it from? I've asked but they won't tell me!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

PaulR said:


> Yes I've found it in one of the local supermarkets but in very small quantities and quite expensive. I wonder where the Indian restaurants get it from? I've asked but they won't tell me!



Its less than 1 euro a packet, the Mercadonna stuff is better quality


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

I've found it in MasyMas too, the one just out side Denia on the N332 to Gata de Gorgos. What I have noticed is that a lot of fresh herbs and other produce seem to fly off the shelf's in the big supermarkets in and around Denia, I believe it is the "early bird that catches the worm" in this situation, so if you want a good choice get there early.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

decgraham said:


> I've found it in MasyMas too, the one just out side Denia on the N332 to Gata de Gorgos. What I have noticed is that a lot of fresh herbs and other produce seem to fly off the shelf's in the big supermarkets in and around Denia, I believe it is the "early bird that catches the worm" in this situation, so if you want a good choice get there early.


You're right, its usually gone by late morning

Do they sell it at Pedregeur market?


----------



## PaulR (Sep 11, 2008)

decgraham said:


> I've found it in MasyMas too, the one just out side Denia on the N332 to Gata de Gorgos. What I have noticed is that a lot of fresh herbs and other produce seem to fly off the shelf's in the big supermarkets in and around Denia, I believe it is the "early bird that catches the worm" in this situation, so if you want a good choice get there early.



I shall try my local masymas the moment they open. I'd still like to grow it myself though.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Sorry Stravinsky, don't know if Pedregeur market sells it. 

Paul R, I once grew it here in Kuwait, it grew to 2 foot tall, couldn’t believe it, but it took quite some time to go to seed. Maybe I was just lucky or perhaps you should try a different seed supplier??


----------



## pepsie (Sep 8, 2008)

PaulR said:


> I love to cook with coriander but have found it difficult to buy in Spain. I've tried growing with no success. It seems to shoot and turn to seed in no time. If anyone has successfully grown it could you please give me some tips.


 I buy a plant from supermarket or farmers market, re pot in compost, as soon as it starts 2 get any flowers on cut off every time u see one, that way it will continue for ages, or buy the seeds soak them in warm water before sowing hope this helps . pepsie


----------



## sheilaw (Sep 15, 2008)

Try again, this time of the year best time to put in seeds. Its a bit hit and miss the rest of the year - once you've got it, you will have it come up every year in the garden as long as you dont hoe round it like my old man did this year. it normally comes up stronger the second season - even if it looks as though it's died, let it go to seed and the seeds will seed themselves all round the mother plant
best and cheapes place to buy - campello market - big bunch for 1.25. i buy it all, chop up and freeze, if its going into a curry, or sprinked on the top it keeps really well in the freezer.


----------

